# Thoughts on this article about cold affecting chickens



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.moonlightmileherbs.com/farmjournal.html


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I read the first one and my chickens are less suceptable to disease in the winter where I live becouse it's much dryer no bugs parasites are a minimum because the air is dry so I think it depends on where you live and your setup


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

"A healthy bird can manage a reasonable wormload." That's total misinformation.
How about this: "A healthy human can manage a reasonable wormload." 
What IS a reasonable wormload? Five worms? 20? 50? 100? 1,000? 10,000?
Meanwhile, what are the worms doing internally besides multiplying and dropping hundreds of eggs a day onto soil? Hmmmm, lets see:
How about the worms scarring intestinal lining causing inability to absorb nutrients for the birds health which weakens the immune system opening the door for all kinds of diseases.
How about death by starvation? How about the worms feces that is toxic to the bird. 
I could go on about worms...oh yes, let's not forget the GROSS factor!
One worm is one worm too many.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a good article. My birds suffer more in the summer.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I had to kill two hens from a neighbor they had so many worms it was disgusting there was so many they were "not functioning"


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The article didn't mention giving your chickens extra food before roosting time.The process of digestion creates heat.On really cold nights I give my chickens leftovers(butter beans and ham last night)or cook enough rice to give for a couple of nights or discounted breads or something.I'll even scramble a bunch of eggs and I already have yesterday's egg next to the stove for tonight's treat,too many in the fridge.When it's really cold,I keep them in,they won't come out anyway.Plus,it keeps the starlings out and I don't have to do bad things..........


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Steinwand said:


> I had to kill two hens from a neighbor they had so many worms it was disgusting there was so many they were "not functioning"


That's awful! 
I wormed today. Last night I mixed up this stuff called Nilverm which is Levamisol, a good wormed that used to be hard to find. Mixes in the water.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

It's especially awful becouse I killed the first one without blood by breaking it's neck the second one was not so fortunate and I accidentally ripped its head off


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> That's awful!
> I wormed today. Last night I mixed up this stuff called Nilverm which is Levamisol, a good wormed that used to be hard to find. Mixes in the water.


I wormed my birds the first week this month, used valbazen. Levamisol is a very good wormer and can be purchased from Jeffers: "Prohibit."
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/prohibit-soluble


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I saved that address because I planned on using something different just to mix things up this year.Thanks,perfect timing.....


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

It's always good to get a new perspective on old things. I don't know what an 'acceptable' worm load is - I suspect most folks don't.
I don't worm regularly, only if the hens are looking a bit shabby.
The cold aspect was interesting though. It's my understanding that each hen puts out the equivalent energy of a 10w light bulb. That combined with her flock mates should keep them warm enough in most weather I think, unless they are compromised, ill, elderly or weak.
My 'indoor' coops remain around 30F most of the winter, the outside ones get much colder and I have been thinking of adding a little insulation for next year.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

BEWARE of Prohibit. The chickens didn't like the water and yes I tasted it and it was nasty. 
After I mixed this stuff, I tasted it and it was tasteless. When I put it out, there were a few drinking right from the start.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sue, feel how they do with their weight. If they get a bit skinny, it may be time to worm.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Sue, feel how they do with their weight. If they get a bit skinny, it may be time to worm.


Hadn't thought about weight, but I do have 4 hens that are looking tatty - so they will get wormed. I got some fenbendizole from the vet, enough for 8 hens so I have some to spare.
I'm confused with your Prohibit post??


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> BEWARE of Prohibit. The chickens didn't like the water and yes I tasted it and it was nasty.
> After I mixed this stuff, I tasted it and it was tasteless. When I put it out, there were a few drinking right from the start.


What are you talking about Karen, I'm confused?
Chickens have very little taste buds, unlike humans. As far as mixing solubles in water for chickens to drink, it's easy: withhold water late afternoon before they go into the coop at night. Then put the treated water out for them the next morning. They are always thirsty after roosting all night and will readily drink the treated water.
Make sure their feed is removed as well, the morning they are let out of the coop to drink the treated water. Then feed them sparingly 3 hours later, gradually increasing feed for them to eat over the course of the afternoon.
The reason this is to be done is that they will be hungry and to prevent them from gorging their feed all at once. Gorging feed can cause impacted crop or gizzard. Also importantly, it makes the treated water more effective doing its job.
Birds should be penned all day.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I wasted my money. They would not drink it. I wouldn't either. All directions were followed, they were all given the water put down the night before and all but 7 are in pens. No access to water other than this.

As far as taste buds go, Mariska loves wine, does not like coffee or beer, likes any juice. Chickens may not have great taste buds, but chickens have a superb sense of smell. And if we plug our nose and close our eyes, we can hardly tell the difference between a piece of onion and an apple.

The Nilverm was tasteless and they drank that happily. They are both Levamisol.

Sue you can get wormed without a vet.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> And if we plug our nose and close our eyes, we can hardly tell the difference between a piece of onion and an apple.


With the onion, my mouth would be HOT hahahaha!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL! We'll give you a slice of raw potato instead!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes I know, but I didn't want to buy a large quantity since I rarely use it. I happened to be at the vet to pick up Barney after hos 'little op' so I got enough for my purposes.
Thankfully it is one of the things you can still do w/o requiring input from a vet.


----------

